# Hornady SST Slugs 12 Gauge 300 Grain Flex Tip



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

13 boxes 
$12 per box. 
Local pickup only 
Located in Fairfield County, Ohio


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Sold. 
Thanks OGF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

